# Dash Vapes Channel Deleted...



## alex1501 (9/1/21)



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (9/1/21)

From FB

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/1/21)

That's horrible, if you wish to hear more details from the man himself, you can find it here:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dash-vapes-channel-deleted.t70668/

I absolutely detest censorship and ppl who support it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (9/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> That's horrible, if you wish to hear more details from the man himself, you can find it here:
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dash-vapes-channel-deleted.t70668/
> 
> I absolutely detest censorship and ppl who support it.



@alex1501 I didn't notice that you had already posted about this. My apologies for starting a new thread! 
[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Could you please move my post to this thread, which was started before mine?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (9/1/21)

Hooked said:


> @alex1501 I didn't notice that you had already posted about this. My apologies for starting a new thread!
> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Could you please move my post to this thread, which was started before mine?



Don't worry about it.
I was so pi$$ed when I saw what happened, if your post was first, I probably wouldn't have seen it either.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

